#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  Building a house in Nakon Ratchasima province(Isaan)

## showupman

So here we go,i will upload pictures from the house and tell whats happening or whats history already....i have to get familiar with this site first......where to upload picture etc.....cheers....

(where do i upload pictures from the harddrive-USB stick??)any help around?thanks..

----------


## NZdick1983

Welcome aboard the friendly TD choo choo train of love, SM.   :Smile: 

Good luck with your new home bro...

and good luck with uploading pics... you'll bloody well need it!

The powers that be, have deliberately made that process as convoluted as humanly possible - using clunky MS-_DOS_ circa 1980.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Barty

> (where do i upload pictures from the harddrive-USB stick??)any help around?thanks..


Here you go.....

https://teakdoor.com/how-to-use-stuff...d-gallery.html

----------


## showupman

> Welcome aboard the friendly TD choo choo train of love, SM.  
> 
> Good luck with your new home bro...
> 
> and good luck with uploading pics... you'll bloody well need it!
> 
> The powers that be, have deliberately made that process as convoluted as humanly possible - using clunky MS-_DOS_ circa 1980.



thxs,i remember i learned MS DOS in school back in the mid 80ies.....no idea anymore..lol...
good they have simpler programs in place nowadays...

----------


## showupman

[quote=Barty;3425115]


> (where do i upload pictures from the harddrive-USB stick??)any help around?thanks..


Here you go.....




thxs im trying it......building a house is almost easier than uploading a pic here :smiley laughing: ...LOL.....

----------


## showupman

it looks as i need 5 posts to post links....upload pics....for whatever reason.....
will it work after this post???i'll see shortly...

----------


## showupman

our house from PD HOUSE website.....

----------


## showupman

ground floor (looks a bit bigger-better)

----------


## Luigi

Fantastic! 

Katie and now this. Back to the bread and butter of TD.  :Smile: 


Well done Sup, looks like a belter of a pad. Good luck and keep us updated. Cheers.

----------


## Luigi

Where about in Khorat are you based?

I have a lovely mistress that comes from just outside Phi Mai. Really lovely little place.

----------


## showupman

1.floor

all original drawings from PD.

well i ve done it so far........ :bananaman: my first pictures uploaded here......

----------


## showupman

> Where about in Khorat are you based?
> 
> I have a lovely mistress that comes from just outside Phi Mai. Really lovely little place.



its about 40kms east of pimai,near Lam Plai Mat,small rice town........

----------


## NZdick1983

House looks great! I used to live in Korat... but dead bang in the city, near Maharat hospital... very well laid out and convenient city... with "The Mall" being the center of everything there...

----------


## Luigi

^^ Lovely.  :tumbs: 

Enjoy it bud. I'm stuck in BKK for the next few years.  :Sad:

----------


## showupman

> House looks great! I used to live in Korat... but dead bang in the city, near Maharat hospital... very well laid out and convenient city... with "The Mall" being the center of everything there...


went to the immigration on the 19.12.....
i think Terminal 21 gonna make a big competitor to the mall....just opened on the day we were there....had a quick look too.....with the big tower u think u r on the airport...lol....

----------


## Pragmatic

Korat




> very well laid out and convenient city


You are joking aren't you? I avoid the place at all costs. Terminal 21 should never have been built where it is. The place is grid locked at peak times, which seems to be all the time.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ 5 ish years since I lived there... clean, well thought out city *better than KK IMHO (yeah, shitty traffic though)

----------


## Pragmatic

It's each to their own Dick but I really dislike the place, I live 100 km SE of korat and that's close enough for me. Some may not like where I live but...............

----------


## NZdick1983

Not my favorite place either, felt the people were colder than in Khon Kaen city...

Prefer to live outside a main city, but not too far out in the sticks.

----------


## showupman

its fair bit of luck here with decent internet,which means i dont have a good connection all the time downstairs,despite my little aerial plugged in......but its much better than in the 1.floor(my wife's parents place)its too hot up there...(the connection is better up there btw...)

got a ceiling fan outside here and can have a beer after work.....and chill out......

my 1. post was in "Stevefarang" thread.....and whoever wants to built with PD,its worth reading "builing a house in Nakom Pathom" too....

by the time we already signed the contract with PD,back in october 2013,when i came to TD and read his.....too late....

we bought the small plot,not far away from my wife parents in 2011,done the perimeter wall(i dont want the neighbors  to look what farang does all the time....lol....).....and were looking for a decent builder with a nice house......

we ended up with PD,because they had a couple of offices in BKK.
dealing with them and make  changes was easy,because i did FIFO(fly in fly out)from AUS....and i told them that i will do all the electrical work in the house....

they werent happy on the beginnings and said,no problem you can add as many powerpoints as you want....yeah for about 600Bht one piece and cheap shit....lol..
the whole electrical  layout on the original was crap anyway.....and me as a sparky would never trust a thai sparky....have seen enough of it......

well on the end it was all good...you have to keep up with construction flow and we can give you no warranty for the electrical work they said....no worries mate i said.....

----------


## Pragmatic

I see you have an upstairs toilet. How will that be connected ? The reason why I ask is cuz I know a guy that had the same and they put his pipework in the ceiling space below. The builder put no fall into the pipework and consequently he has s*** coming through the ceiling into the kitchen.

----------


## showupman

some pics from our site(650sm) and upfill,(brother in law)perimeter wall with continuation of the rio bar all around(welded)for my earthing(ground earth)with copper wire attached to the rio bars(10mm rio)...local dudes with my dad in law

i still need to scan my updated drawings from the house........havent got them on file...yet to upload here....(when we signed the contract with PD in 2013)

----------


## showupman

> I see you have an upstairs toilet. How will that be connected ? The reason why I ask is cuz I know a guy that had the same and they put his pipework in the ceiling space below. The builder put no fall into the pipework and consequently he has s*** coming through the ceiling into the kitchen.



as long as it doesnt drop down from the ceiling it should be alright......lol.... ::spin:: 

i needed to correct the foreman too to have a slope downwards  and not upwards as he did first......he was not aware of......(i think he really doesnt know what a slope is)....not sure yet if it leaks,we will see soon hopefully.....it goes through the dining then outside to the septic...gonna show pics later.....

----------


## Pragmatic

All stench pipes, in my opinion, should exit the wall adjacent to the toilet and connect to the waste tank via that route. Thais don't like pipework on the exterior of the house even though it's more practical.

----------


## showupman

here are the updated  drawings .......more later..im tired and gonna turn off the PC....enough for now....doesnt work with the pdf..........well it has to wait.......

----------


## Mozzbie47

Thai's are not very smart,,, oh sorry, you already know that

----------


## showupman

> HFS!!!!!!!.
> 
> And this is built by the "Famed PD". Man you are quite calm. Let me tell ya something my wife would be standing outside there door ready to go to battle..
> 
> Sorry man.


Yes the famous ''PD HOUSE'' have done that.....
im not always that calm,try to be most of the time.....lucky the foreman doesnt understand any english.........

there is a bit of progress.....as just for how long????you never know.......
it doesnt help to be pissed off all the time.....

----------


## showupman

> Thai's are not very smart,,, oh sorry, you already know that


the foreman isnt....and thats for sure.....

----------


## showupman

> Wow, looks like a whole load of stress right there, enough to put anyone off building in LOS.
> 
> Stating the obvious here, and repeating what others have said and what's already known, but to the benefit of others who are viewing this forum with plans to build their own place:
> 
> 1: Using a large company with an HQ based elsewhere can be problematic for single bespoke builds, these companies often base their business models on moo baan developments, which have different logistics to single builds.
> 
> 2: Large companies may seem to offer a range of benefits such as a proven track record of existing builds and qualified teams, however it seems that these companies hide behind layers of departments, where lack of accountability and poor communication become obvious when issues occur with the build. It's easier to pressure a single person than a company when you want things done.
> 
> 3: If you can't visit the site every day, then employ a full time site manager, or don't construct anything for the duration of being absent. Or don't build, just buy an existing house.
> ...


thanks for this post,tips and heads up.....and all the information for people who want to build a house in LOS.

personally i think it all started to go really wrong when my mum passed away and we had to go overseas....and then it just didnt stop anymore.....
as i said in earlier posts,i was always there and watched them,did my sparky stuff....

so heads up,its gonna be all good on the end......the question is????when...LOL...

lets see where they gonna be by the end of this month.....

----------


## showupman

well it was great to have no one around,so i did the tiling in the kitchen......

mmhh...lets do it ive never done any tiling before.....and i think i can do it at least as good as the foreman at the steps outdoors.....LOL....

alright here we go....scratched all the paint off(yes i read that you dont have to do it, but i want to make sure) and started it....



started it,the center is the hotplate....




 finished after 2days.....



did let it dry a few days,than done the grouts..and taped it off for the silicon



and all is done.....dont need PD HOUSE(dont want-would have to pay extra/not in the contract)kind of thing....

and the quality,im quite happy with my work.....dont think PD could do it better...from my point of view.......

...and the sparky wasnt too bad either...... :smiley laughing:

----------


## FatOne

Nice kitchen show, enjoying your thread. Keep up the narrative. I hope everyone gets the idea not to use these builders, they design a beautiful home, just after many other threads about them they always seem to screw up a build. Much frustration but in the end the homes always end up great.

----------


## David48atTD

> Nice kitchen show, enjoying your thread. Keep up the narrative. I hope everyone gets the idea not to use these builders, they design a beautiful home, just after many other threads about them they always seem to screw up a build. Much frustration but in the end the homes always end up great.


Hey *Fat One* ... did you  ever get to meet your friend in Ubon/Udon?

Buy a car etc?

Maybe update your thread, your story was quite interesting.

----------


## FatOne

Hi David, updated my thread, buying a cheap second hand car.

----------


## Thedogsbollix

> Thai's are not very smart,,, oh sorry, you already know that



I'd argue the complete opposite. 

Thai are very smart, they fuk over Farang and their own on a regular basis and no one does anything about it.

----------


## showupman

> Nice kitchen show, enjoying your thread. Keep up the narrative. I hope everyone gets the idea not to use these builders, they design a beautiful home, just after many other threads about them they always seem to screw up a build. Much frustration but in the end the homes always end up great.


 thanks mate..... and you are 100%right.... well i think i have to make the best out of it......and im doing that as good as i can...

----------


## showupman

> Originally Posted by Mozzbie47
> 
> 
> 
> Thai's are not very smart,,, oh sorry, you already know that
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue the complete opposite. 
> ...


 thats a good one for sure....i give you a 100% for that as well......  ....but honest,our foreman is not the smartest.....  i call it arrogant,naive and not willing to learn new stuff......i know his moves.....he cant hide stuff from me(he had done that-does it fore sure on other houses)      ......he tried it so many times on the house and still is.......  he forget things all the time......dementia with 35.........poor bloke

----------


## showupman

...after the phone call to HQ in BKK...it seeded....they came back the next day...started with the 2 rooms upstairs,fixing the ceiling and a painter"the man" came and started upstairs painting the doors..

me in the meantime just put up 2 ceiling fans...one in the budda room,the other in my boys room......









finally i got the wall lights from Australia too...i installed them in the bathrooms..







they replaced some floor-tiles,done some patch up work....siliconed around the sinks and pissoir....

apart from the big bath upstairs,which stuff needs to be mounted to the wall,soap holder,dunny-brush etc etc....the 1.floor is finished.....
i could do it but im not making them a favor...no way mate... 

time will tell, i still think they wont make it until the end of this month.....

----------


## Mozzbie47

> Originally Posted by Mozzbie47
> 
> 
> Thai's are not very smart,,, oh sorry, you already know that
> 
> 
> the foreman isnt....and thats for sure.....


The F---ups with a project I was involved in a few years ago you would not believe,,,, but then again I guess you would.

----------


## Mozzbie47

> Originally Posted by showupman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Mozzbie47
> ...


 Adding to that, if I put my direction in they took no notice, sh-t for brains

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by showupman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Mozzbie47
> ...


Yet, all varied projects and situations are not the same.

----------


## Slick

I have those exact ceiling fans. Remote controlled & very powerful. On high its like a wind tunnel in the room. About 4k baht each I think.

----------


## showupman

> Originally Posted by Mozzbie47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by showupman
> ...



sounds very familiar....same here...they just looked at me  as i would be someone from another planet....i know im farang and i may am.....

----------


## showupman

> Originally Posted by Mozzbie47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by showupman
> ...


you are completely right...every project is different,you deal with different people

----------


## showupman

> I have those exact ceiling fans. Remote controlled & very powerful. On high its like a wind tunnel in the room. About 4k baht each I think.



they are good,tie down if they run on full....
i think i payed about 3-3.5K at BITEC last year.....

they are great,he delivered them and said he will mount them.....im not busy,so then im sure they (hopefully) wont fall down.......i will sleep certainly better.......

----------


## Slick

> so then im sure they (hopefully) wont fall down


How did you mount them? Suspended from the roof steel or a wood doubler/backing behind the gyp rock? 

Ive done both & survived  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

I have ceiling fans in all rooms. I seldom ever have to turn on the AC. Nice look OP.

----------


## showupman

> Originally Posted by showupman
> 
> so then im sure they (hopefully) wont fall down
> 
> 
> How did you mount them? Suspended from the roof steel or a wood doubler/backing behind the gyp rock? 
> 
> Ive done both & survived


with 2 ticker,long screws....timber above the gyp rock....i have some pics on page 7- 170+172

thats good to hear........

----------


## showupman

> I have ceiling fans in all rooms. I seldom ever have to turn on the AC. Nice look OP.


im gonna have fans in all rooms too....fan on the ground floor without lights....i have LED down lights on the ground floor.

good to hear,that u dont need AC a lot.....thanks mate

----------


## Klondyke

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> 
> I have ceiling fans in all rooms. I seldom ever have to turn on the AC. Nice look OP.
> 
> 
> im gonna have fans in all rooms too....fan on the ground floor without lights....i have LED down lights on the ground floor.
> 
> good to hear,that u dont need AC a lot.....thanks mate


I am not much familiar with the ceiling fans. I rather withstand the heat than having an air blown against me.

Question: Isn't the hot air sitting under the ceiling blown down? Instead of rather keeping it (the hot air) at the ceiling undisturbed?

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by showupman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by JPPR2
> ...


Always get reversible fans. They are the best. Can change air flow. If your home as descent attic ventilation most heat would not settle at roof area. Keep a window open and it should dissipate. I typically run the fan in reverse during the day and on low at night. IMHO opinion far more comfortable then the floor oscillating fans. They are noisy.

----------


## Slick

Just to be clear - most cieling fans have a small switch on the case that you can flip to change the direction. One way blows air down and the other way pulls it up. 

Mine are always set to blow downward and it's very effective at circulating the room. It's not like having a pedestal blowing directly on you, more like having a strong breeze in the entire room. Way better imo.

----------


## showupman

So it's been a while since I last posted. I was busy all the time.
They came with the air-cons early july to install them which took them 2 days, they have done a good job.
i in the meantime mounted all the fans up on the groundlevel and installed the outdoor lights,after PD sort of finished with the paintings.

the contract with PD ended officially by the end of June.penalty rates apply.... 




our sleeping room to the right and our boy room to the left




thats where those 2 aircon gonna sit on




the finished product.the air con on the right bottom is for the living-dining-kitchen area
all the wall lights are up by now too.i was so glad,they were a pain.no room to connect and hide the wires.they look good...LED wall lights from Australia




me started with the ceiling fans.the finished downlights in the living-room




the finished fan in the guest room with the downlights and the base of the smoke detector.

----------


## showupman

We just organized a local contractor from the neighborhood to start with the frontwall and gate.
we dont wanted to wait until PD has completely finished...

WE OFFICIALLY SIGNED OFF YESTERDAY,BUT ONLY PAY HALF UNTIL THEY FIX THE CRACKS IN THE WALL AT THE EASTERN SIDE AND SOME MINOR PAINTING STUFF OUTDOORS AROUND THE HOUSE.
THEY REPLACED THREE TINTED GLAS DOORS YESTERDAY DUE TO PAINT WHICH COULDNT BE CLEANED.
THEY WANTED IT DESPERATELY DONE IN JULY...PRESSURE FROM BKK

OUR CONSTANT PHONE CALLS WITH BANKOK HEAD OFFICE DID ITS WORK,FINALLY.T :bananaman:  :bananaman: 


To see the progress of the frontwall,i refer you to 3 links which i posted so far on STEEMIT. 
i let you guys know if there is a new one up again.
its a new social platform based on the blockchain and you can earn money posting content.i came to steemit through my cloud miner,it offered a new coin to mine.

i will and do the continuation where i left off after last August 2016 right here on teakdoor and the finishing of the house,only the frontwall,gate and walkway around the house will be posted on STEEMIT.COM

the frontwall and gate progress you find here:

[Part 1](https://steemit.com/thailand/@urs/is...hailand-part-1)

[Part 2](https://steemit.com/thailand/@urs/is...hailand-part-2)

[Part 3](https://steemit.com/construction/@ur...hailand-part-3)

Thanks for that.I may see some of you guys over there too,just leave me a comment or upvote.It is still in its very early stage,(still BETA)a bit more than a year old,but i think with a huge potential....
see it for yourself.

Cheers

----------


## showupman

me and my wife(more my wife) choosn the curtains a long time ago at the home expo in BKK...we sent them the drawings,they made them and  finally they came after 9 months and installed it.....(didnt think its gonna take that long)
im quite happy,they dont look too fancy...
have a look for yourself:









now to the floor socket...i choosed the one from haeco as you can see...






btw,somchai cut too much around,despite it was a white cover over it....so i had to put a bit of silicon around.once the cover was on,you can only see it on 2 sides a bit....thai precision work as usual...
no,fair enough,otherwise this sub contractor who has done the laminate has done a good job in overall...

----------


## Pragmatic

Looks very nice. Well done

----------


## showupman

> Looks very nice. Well done



thank you very much....
finally we got there with about 4 months delay due to PD HOUSE....

----------


## showupman

All this happend from early July to mid July.
we moved stuff from my parents in law place(which is only about a 100 metres away)into the new house.
as i said in an earlier post,the officially contract ended by the end of June....
so we moved in mid july.... 
PD House second boss talked about bla bla bla,why we moved in?why we started with the entry gate and the driveway?
we just said,end of contract,your problem not finishing in time....they went quite...



kitchen with boxes  and stuff everywhere



the newly brought dining table and chairs.our dining light pendant brought from Switzerland...



dining area with living room and new TV



guest room with little office desk and chair...bags everywhere...



the TV we took out from the condo in BKK...

----------


## Neverna

It looks very nice. Well done.

----------


## showupman

so back in time and to page 10....its the continuation from there.....
i know i know its a bit chaotic....same as the house-build was...LOL....told you so that i switch forward and backward.....i really tried to avoid it too many times...

PD HOUSE worked on all corners early september and our hopes were still high to finish around January/February 2017






Putting in the doorframes.....




finishing off with the gyprock on the groundfloor...



install the hot water pipes (green ones)....




start with the tiling in the bathrooms...(you guys have seen the finished ones in previous posts...)



...and working safely on the 2.floor,doing a bit of silicon work about the eaves....

----------


## showupman

> It looks very nice. Well done.


thank you very much... :Smile:

----------


## showupman

I started to mount some cable trays on the wall,main circuit breaker and the main distribution board on the ground level.
have a little board on the top floor and one in the shed....
the cables(feed to all the power supplies) i pulled in with my wife on several occasion before.internal wiring are all normal 1.5 sq mm single wire..power points lights,fans etc etc



so that was my little corner there,where the bucket of paint is....




cable trays first,bought them at GLOBAL,then mount the (HAK-from Switzerland))main circuit breaker on the left side and the board on the right side(from HAECO)
main feed from HAK to feed the board and one cable after another to connect to the board....



some junction boxes easy accessible,i dont have any junction boxes in the ceiling or elsewhere....




the finished board....almost...1 cable missing....to powerpoint where the generator gonna be plugged in..you can see the switch which has a 1-0-2 position...
1=main power
2=generator
the materials for all that come from Australia,Switzerland and Thailand(multi-national board) 




voila...the main cable to the meter is the only big thing left here...

----------


## showupman

By around middle of september 2016,they came and have done the roman poles in the front of the house and in the carpark.
it was in the specs so we just left it....its alright....



they had to chip off a bit around the edges... 




the front of the house



...now its just the top which is missing...



fitting the top...and finished....
impressed by their work...

----------


## Stumpy

Welcome to your new home. Now you can just enjoy the hard work and relax

Nice job

----------


## showupman

> Welcome to your new home. Now you can just enjoy the hard work and relax
> 
> Nice job


thanks mate,yes im doing it...still a bit of work around but its quite pleasant with this local mob,comparing to deal with PD HOUSE..

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> 
> Welcome to your new home. Now you can just enjoy the hard work and relax
> 
> Nice job
> 
> 
> thanks mate,yes im doing it...still a bit of work around but its quite pleasant with this local mob,comparing to deal with PD HOUSE..


I completely understand. we were blessed with an outstanding General Contractor. But still, we were not here when the house was being built. My wife was traveling back and forth every month and a half or so. we did Skype every 2 days for updates

What followed afterwords was the little "Polishing up" around the place. Those were fun and no stress as we were now here full time.

Again find that "Big" chair and relax...Life is good :Smile: 

Btw, I live and work in Nakhon Ratchasima....long story

----------


## showupman

> I completely understand. we were blessed with an outstanding General Contractor. But still, we were not here when the house was being built. My wife was traveling back and forth every month and a half or so. we did Skype every 2 days for updates
> 
> What followed afterwords was the little "Polishing up" around the place. Those were fun and no stress as we were now here full time.
> 
> Again find that "Big" chair and relax...Life is good
> 
> Btw, I live and work in Nakhon Ratchasima....long story


nice to hear and thank you..yeah life is good mate...big stone off my heart-PD House is almost gone....
got that big couch..which is very comfy....

----------


## Pragmatic

I'm somewhat confused by your electrics. Thais seem to use any coloured wire they see fit.
Anyways, I see in the above photo they have a blue wire going into you earth terminal. In Thailand the Negative (blue) carries approx 3-4 volts. This can/will cause your earth to become live and give you an electric shock when having a shower. Providing your shower is earthed.
That is what happened in my house and it took me a good while to find out what was causing the shock. Just a word of warning.

----------


## CaptainNemo

^
Did they produce a wiring diagram/schematic, or just make it up with whatever they had in the van?

----------


## Slick

Showupman did that wiring himself I think.

----------


## showupman

> I'm somewhat confused by your electrics. Thais seem to use any coloured wire they see fit.
> Anyways, I see in the above photo they have a blue wire going into you earth terminal. In Thailand the Negative (blue) carries approx 3-4 volts. This can/will cause your earth to become live and give you an electric shock when having a shower. Providing your shower is earthed.
> That is what happened in my house and it took me a good while to find out what was causing the shock. Just a word of warning.



im confused too with my electrical work LOL...
when i started,the cables here in thailand had grey,black,earth.i run out and had to buy new cables,the color code changed to brown,blue,earth....
the link cable from the HAK to the board is from Switzerland and they have a different color code too..L1=BROWN L2=BLACK L3=GREY N=NEUTRAL
so yes i have a bit of a mix......it was out of my control i reckon. 

no,you cant see it well,the back block(N) is completely seperated from the front block(PE).

At the (HAK)main circuit breaker,there is a MEN connection-multiple earth neutral
(will show it later as the construction blog continues)

our shower run with hot water from solar panels,no electric ones.

thanks anyway for the warning,im sure it is helpfull to someone else out here.....

----------


## showupman

> ^
> Did they produce a wiring diagram/schematic, or just make it up with whatever they had in the van?


i did it by myself and i have drawings from the build,so i just listed it and me as a sparky....its a small board anyway,nothing really difficult..... 

having said that,its on the punchlist to do a proper  wiring diagram/schematic....

i used what i could find in my electrical gear box...

----------


## showupman

> Showupman did that wiring himself I think.


yes mate you are right...i did it.

----------


## showupman

All this pictures i have taken mostly during September and early October 2016....would have more....but I just want to show you some of them....

They all got fixed in the end,I picked them all up(who else)they would not say anything and hoped all the time I will not see things....Wrong adress mate...



it's probably straight enough for PD HOUSE...



perfect angles....what is the farang complaining about????




it needed the engineer as confirmation...i told them its out of whack....





..one of so many leaking pipes......




some precision work on the ceiling....nothing wrong with it,is it???




love this alignments from PD House for the sink.....the best ive ever seen....




hollow floors....all over the place,not only the picture you see....it was almost in every room.....well go.... do and fix it....



looks like some plumbing has to be redone.....
well,the foreman thought the pipes from the pissoir doesnt need to go to the septic tank,the grey water system is enough...
well i didnt think so.....

there would be so many more things.....i stop here for now....

So you really want to build with PD HOUSE?? ARE YOU SURE??

----------


## showupman

In the meantime,PD fixing stuff,i did the electrical board in the first floor and the one in the shed.



cable duct is up and the cables are sorted out...some of them anyway..



nearly all done,only a couple of wires left to hook up...



same story in the shed




another angle...




..and the finished board...
a lot of spare for the gate,pumps,outdoor stuff etc etc...future projects...

----------


## showupman

while we were a couple of days in Bangkok,they came and put the power pole in place.
we organized it by ourself on the end....somehow it was too hard for PD HOUSE...
went smooth...
with PD HOUSE we would maybe still wait for it today....





I dug the trench in the back in stages....got sick of digging at the end....LOL...





thats where the conduits stuck out since march 2016.....they go into the shed or main board....




the view to the other side..some conduits gonna go that way....




important things first..lay the conduit to the front where the main power will come from...




almost ready to join them together...




all in the ground to the front and covered with sand for now....and dug the other ones who come from the house a bit deeper down....




had one cane toad who was watching my work......

----------


## Stumpy

I did all my electrical and cable underground to the house as well. It was a bitch pulling it through the conduit from the street pole. Looks so much cleaner and nicer versus wires all over. 

Nice Job Showupman.

----------


## thaimeme

> I did all my electrical and cable underground to the house as well. It was a bitch pulling it through the conduit from the street pole. Looks so much cleaner and nicer versus wires all over. 
> 
> Nice Job Showupman.


Yeah, relatively well done.
A couple of hiccups here and there - learn from experience.

----------


## terry57

Mate,

I salute you for this build but i simply could never do it. 

To know that PD house had done such dodgy unprofessional not give a fuk work would do my head in. 

Looking at their dodgy work everyday after i moved in to the house would be the end of it. 

Good luck mate. 

Cheers Eh.

----------


## showupman

> I did all my electrical and cable underground to the house as well. It was a bitch pulling it through the conduit from the street pole. Looks so much cleaner and nicer versus wires all over. 
> 
> Nice Job Showupman.


thank you,once again...yes it does look so much better...and dont worry about getting hit by something....
i believe you it was a bitch to pulling them in.....depends on the lengths and bents..

it will be my next new post.......pulling the mains in....

----------


## showupman

> Mate,
> 
> I salute you for this build but i simply could never do it. 
> 
> To know that PD house had done such dodgy unprofessional not give a fuk work would do my head in. 
> 
> Looking at their dodgy work everyday after i moved in to the house would be the end of it. 
> 
> Good luck mate. 
> ...


thanks Terry
ive been here and done a lot of damage control....not many fuck ups you can see now..you have to know it and must have a good eye for the details....
they used much more material due to a lot of redoing things...wasnt my problem,i didnt have to pay for it....thanks for that....LOL...

doesnt bother me at all,its all good(almost)...now.
we still havent payed in full the last payment....little fix ups at the east wall outside...and some little paint jobs outside..

thanks,i used up a lot of good luck during the build...LOL..some stuff i picked up due to luck as well...

cheers mate

----------


## Mex

Well done and congratulations on your new home.

We have just finished our house ..single storey..using VB..(Village Builders).

I was asked not to speak to the builders after the second day as my language was not deemed appropriate.

Our costs were under TB 4500/sq metre... quality was okay up to doing the wall tiling. I decided to leave the tiling as is...as we had to move in (our rental contract expired).

I asked Wifey Dearest to forget about the snag list and just tell them to foxtrot Oscar before I got done for GBH!

At least I save on laxatives...I just look at the tiling!

----------


## showupman

> Well done and congratulations on your new home.
> 
> We have just finished our house ..single storey..using VB..(Village Builders).
> 
> I was asked not to speak to the builders after the second day as my language was not deemed appropriate.
> 
> Our costs were under TB 4500/sq metre... quality was okay up to doing the wall tiling. I decided to leave the tiling as is...as we had to move in (our rental contract expired).
> 
> I asked Wifey Dearest to forget about the snag list and just tell them to foxtrot Oscar before I got done for GBH!
> ...


thank you very much...no one from PD House could speak,understand any english and it was better so.....
that is the thing with VB and your rental contract finished....you still can change it one day....once you may want other tiles or get sick looking at it all the time....

they had to chip out half of the tiles in the ground floor(the worst)and some up in the 2.floor too.i just came around with a waterproof marker and made a big X on the tiles.....

the contractor for the front wall and gate does a really good job,impressed by their work....

all the best withyour new house

----------


## showupman

The big job and the most important that we gonna get power into the house.i checked the conduits only once with a nylon rod after the concreting...it was alright.from the house to the outside.
hope it still is.

the total lenghts of the run is about 32m.
i bought 4 lenghts of 35m of 25 sq mm of single copper,single insulated (black)wire in GLOBAL.



we pulled the long distance first,from the bent to the meter...thats been done easy.
btw my wife helped me with the cables and some vaseline..



before we pulled the cable into the house i put the two bends on...no 90 degree one,2 45 degrees...much easier....pulled the cable in then glued it...it went fairly smooth....i staggered the cables and had still a bit of resistance around the bend under the slab..done it with 2 45degrees angles too....otherwise no way with the help of my wife...



all in with the conduit...not much spare....hey they were not that cheap the meter price...92Baht for a meter




here is the almost finished HAK(main circuit breaker...only the neutral left for hook up..
The thai requirements say 35sq mm.i did my calculation for voltage drop...almost nothing for this short distance.
25 sq mm is more than enough.....
just have to wait for the official electrical installation from across the road and the meter hook up...
im ready....done a point to point check and insulation resistance test...whacked a 1000V through the cables...all good...

----------


## Neverna

I commend you on your very neat electrical work. Really nice to see. 

It could be the neatest electrical work in Thailand.  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

> The thai requirements say 35sq mm.


Where did you find or reference the Thai requirements for cable size? 

(There was a discussion on TD a few years back and the topic came up. I don't recall anyone finding a source for it.)

----------


## terry57

> I commend you on your very neat electrical work. Really nice to see. 
> 
> It could be the neatest electrical work in Thailand.



I would go as far to say that Somchai the Electrician would never have seen work of this standard in his life. 

In fact Somchai could never work on it simply because it would confuse fuk out of him because of its superior neatness.   :Smile:

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Neverna
> 
> 
> I commend you on your very neat electrical work. Really nice to see. 
> 
> It could be the neatest electrical work in Thailand. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Generalizing ignorantly and subjectively without real life experience and exposure is unhealthy for oneself.

One shouldn't go on about things they know nothing of.
True colours.

----------


## Hugh Cow

Showupman, out of interest it looks like you have wired for 3 phase power. Any particular reason? Just to spread the load or do you need 3 phase?

----------


## showupman

> I commend you on your very neat electrical work. Really nice to see. 
> 
> It could be the neatest electrical work in Thailand.



thank you very much for your comment...it could be...who knows.... :smiley laughing:

----------


## showupman

> Originally Posted by showupman
> 
> 
> The thai requirements say 35sq mm.
> 
> 
> Where did you find or reference the Thai requirements for cable size? 
> 
> (There was a discussion on TD a few years back and the topic came up. I don't recall anyone finding a source for it.)


once the electrical crew from the local electrical supplier came to bring the power supply from the other side off the road,the boss of them passed me a couple of papers with the electrical requirements....

i will scan it and post them  later here on TD....

----------


## Neverna

^ Thanks.

----------


## showupman

> I would go as far to say that Somchai the Electrician would never have seen work of this standard in his life. 
> 
> In fact Somchai could never work on it simply because it would confuse fuk out of him because of its superior neatness.


Thanks Terry
i reckon you nailed it...
thats why i did it by myself...not about the neatness,i mean about functionality...and most important point..the safety of the installation...

----------


## showupman

> Showupman, out of interest it looks like you have wired for 3 phase power. Any particular reason? Just to spread the load or do you need 3 phase?


it is 3 phase power,while we have it across the road,no big different,2 wires more.... 

yes to spread the load over 3 phases....

in switzerland it is a common practice,every house,even a flat has 3phase power...

----------


## showupman

> ^ Thanks.


here they are...looks as they already about seven years old...but thats what he gave me last year...
dont think they changed a lot in the meantime....





whatever that means....cant read thai....



thats the page with the cable sizes....
i have 3 phase 30A (100A) meter


hope it helps.....

cheers

----------


## showupman

On a Sunday,i think it was the 23.1016...a bunch of sparkies came and started to climb up the 2 powerpoles,bringing it to our pole from the powerline.
its just a short run across the road...



the two boys are up,mounting the racket up where the cables and insulators gonna be..



halfway with the wires...two more to go...




A bit of " live crimping"



its finished on the live side.....




....and finished on our pole.they connected the surge arrestors (lightning protection)as well...




and all done....
next thing is the meterbox and the meter.
PD House is organizing this thing.....wondering how long it takes....i guess long...

setting the pole and the wiring what you see did cost us about 14'000 BHT all up.

----------


## showupman

As i said....it took a month until we had our power to the house..
We were away,in BKK and Ko Samet in the meantime....no one was working here at the house....they had more important work to do than making good progress here...
as usual....PD House...smelled better money to get in the meantime...elsewhere.....



hooked the cable up on top..




...and down on the meter...looks as they started from the top to the bottom...
the usual thai electrical standard...



..ive done a bit of optical damage control....its not a big thing but the best i could do.......



the 3 phase meter.....




..the main circuit breaker(HAK) with the protective cover on and the fuses in..
the fuses are NH 000 size 32A
all good after the voltage testing across all wires,including earth..

i will only live up 3 power points during construction...one in the living room,one outside and one in the top floor....

----------


## showupman

here is the link for an update on the frontwall...
as i said i publish them on steemit.com  but let you guys know of it too....

https://steemit.com/construction/@ur...hailand-part-4


cheers

----------


## ling noi

Hello everyone.
I have very much enjoyed reading of your various exploits doing battle with thai builders. I have sometimes laughed until I have cried and other times my jaw has dropped with incredulity at the sheer craziness of it all. However , my time has come and 'she who thinks she knows best ' has decided we need a house .
Of course , there is nothing for sale in the village and certainly nothing that I would even consider calling 'Home' . But as luck would have it (Hmmm ),Papa's garden is easily big enough to put a house in.
Yes - I know........ I can hear you all screaming now........Don't do it !!
But here I go anyway. I'm never going to outlive my teerak so she will get it in the end so I might as well look big about it.
So I have done my own design of house loosely based on my house in England but enlarged it slightly to work better in Thailand. 
The site of my endeavour is in Korat, north of Nak Ratch close to Kham Sakaesaeng. 
I have spoken with a local building company whose work I have seen and so far I am hopeful that they will do a competant job. At least they have a good reputation locally and they employ their tradesmen full time .
So, like a lamb to the slaughter, I am embarking upon a voyage that I am sure will keep me more than a little engaged  for a while.
I will keep you all posted with developments as they occur .
Best Regards to you all. Mike  ( Ling Noi )

----------


## ling noi

Would someone please tell me how to open up a new thread for my proposed project ?
I'm blowed if I can find out because its all new to me ........ Thanks Ling Noi

----------


## David48atTD

> Would someone please tell me how to open up a new thread for my proposed project ?
> I'm blowed if I can find out because its all new to me ........ Thanks Ling Noi


Go to Construction in Thailand - TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum

Half way down the screen on the LHS you will see this button ...



Good Luck little monkey

----------


## showupman

> Hello everyone.
> I have very much enjoyed reading of your various exploits doing battle with thai builders. I have sometimes laughed until I have cried and other times my jaw has dropped with incredulity at the sheer craziness of it all. However , my time has come and 'she who thinks she knows best ' has decided we need a house .
> Of course , there is nothing for sale in the village and certainly nothing that I would even consider calling 'Home' . But as luck would have it (Hmmm ),Papa's garden is easily big enough to put a house in.
> Yes - I know........ I can hear you all screaming now........Don't do it !!
> But here I go anyway. I'm never going to outlive my teerak so she will get it in the end so I might as well look big about it.
> So I have done my own design of house loosely based on my house in England but enlarged it slightly to work better in Thailand. 
> The site of my endeavour is in Korat, north of Nak Ratch close to Kham Sakaesaeng. 
> I have spoken with a local building company whose work I have seen and so far I am hopeful that they will do a competant job. At least they have a good reputation locally and they employ their tradesmen full time .
> So, like a lamb to the slaughter, I am embarking upon a voyage that I am sure will keep me more than a little engaged for a while.
> ...



Thank you very much for your kind words.I wish you all the best and strenght and passion for your new house.
So you are prepared to start the battle...LOL..

to upload picture here,you have to get familiar with the procedure first,once you know how it works,its easy....i had problems on the start too,until i knew how it works....
looking forward seeing a new house blog.
all the best mate

----------


## showupman

> Originally Posted by ling noi
> 
> 
> Would someone please tell me how to open up a new thread for my proposed project ?
> I'm blowed if I can find out because its all new to me ........ Thanks Ling Noi
> 
> 
> Go to Construction in Thailand - TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help mate....

----------


## showupman

Gday,here are two more links from the progress of the driveway and front wall..I completely forgot to upload part 5 here when i was done in STEEMIT page.
Ive got still a bit work to do,all the little bits and pieces and special wishes from my wife...

i posted this 22 days ago on STEEMIT


https://steemit.com/construction/@ur...hailand-part-5




the last one i just posted it an hour ago.


https://steemit.com/construction/@ur...hailand-part-6


there will be a couple more to come.i hope you guys still like it....i really dont want to do the work twice and i get a nice little reward on top of it with STEEMIT.
cheers

----------


## jonnyenglish

Whilst I (and probably every reader here) totally understand the stress and trouble caused by your dealings with the particular construction company involved in your house build, despite the fact that you have clearly documented the activities and issues in question, a word of caution perhaps to other potential authors of similar posts... there are very stiff laws here in Thailand regarding defamation (Section 326 of the Thai Criminal Code) or Libel (Section 423 of the Thai Civil and Commercial Code). 

Here in Thailand, it can be a criminal offence as well as a civil offence to publicly defame a person or company as a named entity, unless that named party can be shown as liable in a court of law. Loss of face is one thing, but I'd be a bit careful about posting negatively about a named company actively still in business. Unless you like appearing in a court of law that is!

Good to see that you are nearing completion, even if the journey was a bit bumpy!

----------


## showupman

> Whilst I (and probably every reader here) totally understand the stress and trouble caused by your dealings with the particular construction company involved in your house build, despite the fact that you have clearly documented the activities and issues in question, a word of caution perhaps to other potential authors of similar posts... there are very stiff laws here in Thailand regarding defamation (Section 326 of the Thai Criminal Code) or Libel (Section 423 of the Thai Civil and Commercial Code). 
> 
> Here in Thailand, it can be a criminal offence as well as a civil offence to publicly defame a person or company as a named entity, unless that named party can be shown as liable in a court of law. Loss of face is one thing, but I'd be a bit careful about posting negatively about a named company actively still in business. Unless you like appearing in a court of law that is!
> 
> Good to see that you are nearing completion, even if the journey was a bit bumpy!



Thank you very much for the reminder.i didnt know that it is that strict.cant know everything.

It's good that you pointed it out,i'm sure there will be many more farangs like me in the same situation sooner or later(im sorry to say that,but hey thats reality here in LOS when you build a house),try to be calm as possible(easy said i know) and take the advise from  "jonnyenglish".

with what i went through from the beginning,i reckon i was polite in general....but hey that might not count here in LOS.

Yes im very happy after such a bumpy long road and we officially signed the last paper-work off from our main house builder 2 days ago.got a framed document with the warranties on it.

----------


## showupman

Here is the next link on Steemit of the progress frontwall.Went live yesterday evening.




https://steemit.com/construction/@ur...hailand-part-7

----------


## showupman

Does anyone know this question?I got ask and honestly i have no idea...

how much concreting  BASE cost in Thailand PER FEET or square metres??

Thanks a lot....

----------


## Ratchaburi

I have layed 600 m2 @ 150mm thick 303.33 per square metre with steel mesh

----------


## showupman

> I have layed 600 m2 @ 150mm thick 303.33 per square metre with steel mesh


thank you very much for your quick answer.i guess it was just recent or a few years back??
cheers mate

----------


## Ratchaburi

2 week ago 1750b m3

----------


## showupman

> 2 week ago 1750b m3


express service..thanks a lot for that info..
sounds as you've done the foundation for a house or so,if you have done 600m2...big place..

----------


## Ratchaburi

Nu just area out side my factory so we can drive truck on top with out cracking the concrete. :Smile:

----------


## showupman

> Nu just area out side my factory so we can drive truck on top with out cracking the concrete.


make sense.not really common practice for thailand to have a 15cm slab on the groundfloor for a normal house....

----------


## showupman

here is the link with the front gate



https://steemit.com/construction/@urs/is-there-a-bit-of-light-at-the-end-of-the-tunnel-project-front-wall-and-gate-in-thailand-part-8

----------


## Norton

Nice gate.

----------


## Stumpy

> here is the link with the front gate


Nice gate. I like the design of the gate door within the gate. I considered that option as well but steered away from it for a few reasons. Let me know how that works out.  The reasons we did not were people stepping on the bottom rail all the time and causing alignment issues, people always having to step over it to walk in, we do not have many visitors, and we cannot get Scooters or bikes out it. Ours is electric so we open the gate up partially to go in and out.

Regardless Nice gate. House looks great and Sod looks good as well.

----------


## showupman

> Nice gate.



thank you   :Smile:

----------


## showupman

> Nice gate. I like the design of the gate door within the gate. I considered that option as well but steered away from it for a few reasons. Let me know how that works out.  The reasons we did not were people stepping on the bottom rail all the time and causing alignment issues, people always having to step over it to walk in, we do not have many visitors, and we cannot get Scooters or bikes out it. Ours is electric so we open the gate up partially to go in and out.
> 
> Regardless Nice gate. House looks great and Sod looks good as well.


thank you very much.it works well,we have a remote controlled gate as well,to go out/in with the bike...its just a nice thing to have in case of no power...of course you can unlock the gate with the key.we may not use it to much...but better have it than dont have it and ask yourself why we havent done it.....
cheers mate

----------


## showupman

...i will continue where i left off..it is back and forward.i guess you are used to it by now.
By the end of October 2016,we had fixed power to our house.i finished then all the conduits outside as well.some run to the entry and some to the other side as spare for the future.
as you can see,for the bends i used flexible conduits,not the bends you can buy.why that??because it will be much easier later to run a cable through it.
the length for the outdoor bell (push button) will be around 28 meters,without a junction box in it.it has to go smooth around the corner.







another view




a bit of concrete over the conduits and bends for mechanical protection....than move inside and start with the water pipes..

----------


## showupman

The contract  said they will bring the water to the house.what they made  was only bringing the incoming water pipe into the shed and one pipe  leaving outside the shed for the distribution of the house.everything in  between was my problem...
waterfilter,pump and the watertank was not included in the  contract.first i thought we give it to the foreman and pay extra,but  this idea we forgot very quickly when i saw how he worked and his  leaking pipes everywhere.....
i decided i can do it minimum as good as he would do it....well time  will tell....i started with the layout of the filter and pump.
bought a fujika 250W pump and a fujika waterfilter.....and started with the layout/installation.


pump

 

filter



incoming water pipe from water meter



outgoing to the house

----------


## showupman

Somehow i had to split pictures.it didnt work with the upload with the pictures in this message....didnt want to start again...
So i layed the pipes and valves out and glued them together.....

on the incoming side:





the layout after the filter:



and slightly a bit different thing when i was finished...




next task gonna be outside and put the pipes together and bring it to their designated spot......where they belong to.....

----------


## showupman

I hope after this digging it will be it...with digging holes...slowly but surely i have enough of that.Anyway i started to dig some drenches for the water pipes..


The one you see here is the water outlet from the watertank to the pump,which then pumps it through the house




here there is the incoming pipe to the water tank after the water run through the filter




the last one for the water tank is the ventilation pipe





all the pipes for the water tank are done.only one remaining,the manual backwash pipe,which goes to the grey water pit





Fill up the water tank and see if there are some leaks...I was lucky....no leaks at all...im quite happy with the outcome...as a non plumber....

----------


## showupman

After having the pump and filters a few months running,my observation and review looks mixed.im very happy with the pump so far,had no issues at all...hope it stays like that.
Due to very dirty water supply here in the village,i have to clean the filters at least every 2 weeks,which im not very happy with...
you see the dirt on the first filter,the other ones are quite dirty too,not as much as the first one.have a look for yourself...






Despite the regular cleaning,dirt still gets into the water tank.i cleaned it out about 3 times so far...
not really what i was hoping for...
why didnt i buy a big automatic filter who does the cleaning by itself??a good question...pay a bit more,than you may not have to do all the work and cleaning.
so in the meantime i bought just another big filter and installed it in front of the existing one....will it work??we shall see....








i installed it,cleaned the other filters and the watertank.
and the result??much better,it is about  two weeks after i installed it and the watertank still looks pristine.I cleaned the big filter last sunday,which was not quite as dirty as the one you see on the start of this post.i will check them right now and see how it looks like after only one week.....
let you guys know how it went,how the filter looks like......

----------


## terry57

Your workmanship is superb.  You should rent ya self out to the Farang up there and wedge them all up. :Smile:

----------


## juehoe

I recommend to protect the water and electric lines. They are not deep in the ground and the chances are high, that somebody hits them when working in the garden. I would use concrete half pipes.

----------


## terry57

I doubt this guy is gunna have any old Somchai doing any repair work or looking for faults in his pipe work.

He is way to smart and will do all his own repairs, further more I reckon he would never let Somchai anywhere near his place once he has finished it.

----------


## David48atTD

Just a thought, why not use a large tank initially as a settlement tank, then the dirt can settle to the bottom 
and the filtration system has a much easier job and lasts longer?

Just a thought ...

Not that I have any experience ... we drink the rainwater and bathe/cloths wash in the village supply ... if it's running,
which isn't often!

----------


## Klondyke

^ He is right. At any seemingly clean water (from the village supply) - once it is stored - there is a lot of sediment after some time. Then, an easy draining of the sediment - and a flushing by a pressure water - should be enabled.

----------


## showupman

> Your workmanship is superb.  You should rent ya self out to the Farang up there and wedge them all up.


thanks mate...i dont think they would pay me farang price,but surely want farang quality.... :rofl:

----------


## showupman

> I recommend to protect the water and electric lines. They are not deep in the ground and the chances are high, that somebody hits them when working in the garden. I would use concrete half pipes.


thank you for your recommendation.all live conduits(power and water)are covered with concrete.there is a waterway along the wall and walkways around the house.will post some pics later....
you see a little bit on post 373 picture 3....
there is no danger of live piping if someone works in the garden...

----------


## showupman

> I doubt this guy is gunna have any old Somchai doing any repair work or looking for faults in his pipe work.
> 
> He is way to smart and will do all his own repairs, further more I reckon he would never let Somchai anywhere near his place once he has finished it.


i dont want any somchai here at the house who does any kind of work.....i had enough....

----------


## showupman

> Just a thought, why not use a large tank initially as a settlement tank, then the dirt can settle to the bottom 
> and the filtration system has a much easier job and lasts longer?
> 
> Just a thought ...
> 
> Not that I have any experience ... we drink the rainwater and bathe/cloths wash in the village supply ... if it's running,
> which isn't often!


it is a good thought,thanks..
just a bit late for now....in the near future i reckon i leave it as it is.....

----------


## showupman

> ^ He is right. - there is a lot of sediment after some time. Then, an easy draining of the sediment - and a flushing by a pressure water - should be enabled.


as long as im fit,no problem to jump in the underground tank and clean it out....a bit of exercise....never hurts.

----------


## showupman

As i said,those are pictures from just one week of use....

before cleaning



after cleaning

----------


## showupman

Want to share some pictures how it looks around the house now.there is still a lot of room in the back yard,which only a small part my wife uses as a garden at the moment.

from the front 



to the left side



in the back




around the shed and where the underground watertank is







on the front with view to the road

----------


## showupman

here are some more pictures from the finished front gate.ive got more pictures on STEEMIT....
here is the link if you are interested...

https://steemit.com/construction/@ur...rt-9-final-one

----------


## Norton

^^Looking good. Hope you get the water sorted. Something to work on in future.

----------


## showupman

> ^^Looking good. Hope you get the water sorted. Something to work on in future.


thanks mate,still cleaning the filters regularly on a weekly basis.....ive got time....one day im gonna buy a self cleaning water-filter...
there is always something to do...it never stops mate

----------


## dennis4558

> cleaning of waterfilter
> As i said,those are pictures from just one week of use....
> 
> before cleaning


With the water that dirty would a swirl filter work, I made one for a large fish tank I had and it worked great.

----------


## bobo746

Are you going to build a Pergola at the back?
I see this all the time on thai houses no outside entertainment areas.

----------


## showupman

> With the water that dirty would a swirl filter work, I made one for a large fish tank I had and it worked great.


thanks for the tip,i will have a look and will do a bit of research,it might could be the solution to it....cheers mate

----------


## showupman

> Are you going to build a Pergola at the back?
> I see this all the time on thai houses no outside entertainment areas.


ive got plenty of room in the backyard.i will do something in the back for sure,but not at the moment.a nice pergola like in Ticino-
Switzerland with grapes around the pergola would be great.....

----------


## bobo746

Spot on mate will look good.

----------

